# Tattoo



## tumshie (Jul 19, 2004)

Not too sure if it's been posted before.

Click on the link. Put your name in the first line. In the second line put in someone who sits near you and ignore line 3 and 4. Then click on visualise - make sure the person whose name you put in box 2 is sitting next to you when you play it! 
Its in Portuguese but its funny ...............

http://www.tatuagemdaboa.com.br/


----------

